# "feed me"  plant on little house of horrors



## blondlebanese (Jul 18, 2015)

how often do you feed your plants?  there should be a poll on this.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2015)

You can make a poll.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jul 18, 2015)

Everytime I water them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 19, 2015)

I do what the directions on the nutrients say to do.  I am using Earth Juice right now and it says to feed with every watering so that is what I do.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 19, 2015)

You let the plants tell you what they need, sometimes its light feedings at every water or it just water a time or two or its heavy feedings back to back, the plants needs change all through the growing cycle.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2015)

I feed the soil, not the plant.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 19, 2015)

Duck organics is an art, glad your good at it, it alludes me still.


----------



## Locked (Jul 19, 2015)

Kraven said:


> You let the plants tell you what they need, sometimes its light feedings at every water or it just water a time or two or its heavy feedings back to back, the plants needs change all through the growing cycle.



:yeahthat:


I have pretty much always fed by eye...not a strict schedule.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, organics is an art and I still struggle with it too.


----------

